# New to photography



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

My wife and I got a Nikon D3200 as a Christmas gift. Neither of us have any photography knowledge or experience but we wanted a nice camera to take traveling with us and family photos etc. We've played with it a little and mainly use it on auto for now but I want to learn this thing inside and out.

What's the best way to learn to use this camera to it's fullest potential? I've thought about the D3200 for Dummies book and/or a photography class. Any tips, tricks, hints, references, etc??


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Check this*

Go to Amazon and look for a manual on that camera. There are manuals for most any DLSR so you should find one. These manuals go through all the functions and menu settings and will familiarize you with the camera in all aspects. I tried to link to the search results but it just comes up Amazon front page when I do.

Just look through them and buy the one that you like the best. Another couple of books I like are. Understanding Exposure by Brian Peterson, Tack Sharp by James Brandon. These are the books I used to go from auto to manual. I like David Busch for the overall camera handbooks.

Happy shooting.
Griz


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

YouTube can be your best friend in breaking it down to simple issues. I bought all the books I could find when I got into this hobby and still do , but YouTube and the internet have helped me out the most!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You would actually be better served in my opinion learning some basic photography. Once you have that knowledge, the settings and controls on the camera will make sense and become intuitive to operate. I highly suggest books by the author Scott Kelby. He is a great writer in explaining things in laymans terms. This is where I would start: http://www.amazon.com/The-Digital-Photography-Book-Edition/dp/0321934946

After digesting that, then start looking around for info more specific to your camera, but I bet you won't need to after the Kelby book. Another option is a photography class at a local community college, or camera store. Many camera stores have free classes (at least in Austin they do.).


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

Looks like you're in Houston - look for classes with Kathy Adams Clark - http://www.kathyadamsclark.com.

A friend of mine who is new to photography took a class with Kathy and is already taking impressive shots.

If you contact Kathy, tell her Cissy Beasley recommended her.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> You would actually be better served in my opinion learning some basic photography. Once you have that knowledge, the settings and controls on the camera will make sense and become intuitive to operate. I highly suggest books by the author Scott Kelby. He is a great writer in explaining things in laymans terms. This is where I would start: http://www.amazon.com/The-Digital-Photography-Book-Edition/dp/0321934946
> 
> After digesting that, then start looking around for info more specific to your camera, but I bet you won't need to after the Kelby book. Another option is a photography class at a local community college, or camera store. Many camera stores have free classes (at least in Austin they do.).


+1 Scotts books are really good reads.

Also Galveston Featherfest is another place to learn. As ChickoftheSea mentioned, Kathy along with Larry Ditto, Sean Fitzgerald, Scott Buckles and other fantastic Photographers will be doing some really informative workshops this year. I will be there helping manage and coordinate some of the workshops. Come on down and sign up for some of the events. 
Be sure and visit the vendors market, Canon, Nikon and a bunch of others will be there displaying some of the latest gear.

http://www.galvestonfeatherfest.com/


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I would also encourage you to post your images here. This group has quite a good knowledge base over a large range of equipment and although the board's slowed down from its beginnings I've been able to watch the development of many people here and I believe we're on the upswing again. 

If you learn to post your images here we can see the encoded information as to what your camera's setting were for the images and in most cases resolve challenges pretty quickly. I feel the 3200 can be a bit finicky so as already stated the more you can "help" the camera out the better your results will be.

Feel free to pm me anytime.


----------

